# I think I have weird semi-addiction problems



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Is Matt Bellamy considered a guitar god? I think most of his songs are quite easy to play on the guitar. 

He's sort of seen/regard in that category though, isn't he? sort of like, guitar finger-mastics for the masses, or something. 

Eh...I don't know.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> (wtf is wrong with me?)


Not sure, but one day we'll find out. :hugs:

*Note* - That's a rare INTJTM friendship hug right there. You'd better appreciate it. I don't give that shit out to just anyone you know.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> Not sure, but one day we'll find out. :hugs:


I'll tells ya, I'll go down in the history books! one day, that'll be me. You'll see! you'll all see!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i understand now
you are experiencing 2 things
1- youth
2-adrenline 
i am a ex adrenline junkie myself
have you tried meditation as a way to focus?


----------

